# Oil light/buzzer coming on 94 2.0.



## Carneysredsled (Sep 20, 2008)

This ****in car is killing me. I'll change my oil every 2k with 15/40 and the oil light and buzzer come on everytime I get off of the highway or if I'm at like 3k for a longer period of time it'll come on too. Anyone have any ideas???:thumbdown:


----------



## saiyan7702 (Nov 19, 2010)

my car does the same. i'm thinking of just rolling it off a cliff....


----------



## Dustinajames (May 18, 2010)

ive had the problem of the light comming on only above 3k and eventually anything under would stall the engine, broken exhaust valve spring was my fix, good luck.

cheers


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

Check oil pressure sensor and the pick-up screen on the oil pump.


----------

